# Google Music Store



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

Have any of you guys recieved the update for the market with the Music Store? I still havent gotten it. Would being rooted keep us from getting the update?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I haven't gotten it yet either, but I've just been browsing the gmusic store for freebies, and they still Dr directly to my phone. So it's coming soon









All the best,

-HG

Posted from my own personal Mecha.


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't gotten it either, been checking every once in a while.


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> I haven't gotten it yet either, but I've just been browsing the gmusic store for freebies, and they still Dr directly to my phone. So it's coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do we get to that?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

U have to reboot sometimes for it to change. Ive noticed


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yea I tried rebooting and also force stopped the market to see if it would update....oh well, just wanted to make sure I wasnt the only one in the dark. Till I get it I'll just browse online. Thanks for the response guys!


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

waywardshinobi said:


> How do we get to that?


You just go to the desktop version of the android market in the music section and look around. I have 300ish songs from last night and initial launch for free courtesy of Google.

All the best,

-HG

Posted from my own personal Mecha.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

I looked in the email for a link to the music section
The email for the music beta not being a beta anymore and now the section is available


----------

